
Get Ready for Peak Oil Demand - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/get-ready-for-peak-oil-demand-1495419061?mod=e2fb
======
awkwardtortoise
At the beginning and end of every business cycle, the media ( sellers of ads
not news ) run the "peak oil" and "peak oil demand" stories.

8+ years ago, "Peak Oil".

[https://blogs.wsj.com/environmentalcapital/2009/05/04/peak-o...](https://blogs.wsj.com/environmentalcapital/2009/05/04/peak-
oil-global-oil-productions-peaked-analyst-says/)

Now it's "peak oil demand".

It's so silly. These people write the same thing over and over and over again
because they are in the business of selling ads and propaganda.

"If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you read the
newspaper, you're mis-informed." \- Twain

